# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Gjergj Kastrioti  Skenderbeu ishte i gjate 1.98 m

## YlliRiaN

Gjergj Kastiroti  Skenderbeu ishte i gjate 1.98 m


Ne Zagreb,ne muzeun  Arkeologjik,ne fondin e e Numizmatikes Mesjetare ruhet nje medaljon i Skenderbeut,I panjohur deri tani.Ky medaljon edhte ppej bronzi me dimensione 95x97mm dhe peshon 169.96gr.Autori eshte I panjohur,po kemi te dhena se medaljoni eshte punuar ne Venedik,ne vitin 1449

Ne historiografine shqiptare,por edhe ate boterore,per shume kohe kishte mbetur e pazgjidhur shtatlartesia e trupit te  Skenderbeut.Duke pare punime te ndryshme picture,sculpture,garvura dhe gdhendje te shumta te autorve te njohur dhe anonim,krijohet nje ide,jo shume e qarte,per zhvillimin fizik te Gjergje Kastriotit Skenderbeut.Edhe pse shumica e biografeve dhe autoreve qe bejne pershkrime te hollesishme,asnjeri nga ata,llogarisimketu edhe Barletin dhe Dh.Frangun,nuk na kane lene te dhena te sakta per gjatesine e Skenderbeut.Ky problem do tem und te zgjidhej lehete sikur te ishte ruajtur varri I Skenderbeut ne Katedralen e Shen Kollit ne Lezhe;duke bere vezhgimin e e skeletit ose duke aplikuar metoden DNK-se.Per fat te keq, nje gje e tillle eshte e pamundur,ngase turqit pas pushtimit te Krujes,happen varrin e e Heroit tone Kombetare dhe morren te gjitha gjerat qe ishin aty,natyrisht edhe pjeset e skeletit  te cilat i mbanin si nuska te shenjta.E vetmja shprese mbetej qe nje dite te zbulohej ndonje document apo pershkrimi ndonje bashkehosi per te percaktuar gjatesin dhe dukjen fizike te Skenderbeut 


Nente kapitujt e nje dokumenti

Ne arkivin e Venedikut fondi:Sentus de Martimis provinciis et negotiis Deliberationes [Sen.Mar]Registro VI,C,. F26V-27V,(shih a t Z Valentini,Shejzat XV/1971,NR 1-3,f 78,perkthyer ne shqip nga W.Kamsi)shrytezuam nje document qe mban daten 8 korrik 1457 ne te cilin behet fjale per gjatesin e Skenderbeut.
Dokumenti eshte shkruar ne gjuhen italiane dhe latine dhe perbehet prej tri faqesh tekst.
Eshte I derguar nga kancelarja e Skenderbeut perms kancelarit [noterit] dhe njehersh perfaqesuesit te tij diplomatic ne Venedik prift Gjergh Pelini abat ne abacin e Shen Merise se Ratacit ne afersi te Tivarit.
Dokumenti ne  fjale  perbehet nga nente kapituj te ndryshem  dhe secili  ne vete perben  nje teresi te vecante.Ne kapitullin e dyte eshte ky tekst:d Secundum.Guarda  per J panni Jquali  me hano promesso  de dar di veste alano,che ,me diano le Veste lequal son per mi,chomo hano dado ali altri signori perche dixeno che me po esser de braza 16 de veste,deche signori gauarda quanti brazi da panno me pono  esser  do veste tanto me dadi,Mo signori quello che piaxe ala vostra Signoria quelo farete  de quello  panno che bexognera per mi
Perkthimi  i lire ne gjuhen shqipe do te ishte:E dyta.Shikoni ne lidhje me kohen qe me kane premtuar.per dy petka ne vit qe te me japin petka  te pershtashme per mua,si ju kane dhene zoterinjeve te tjere;pasi qe sipas  pohimit te tyre nuk me mjaftojne 16 kute per dy pale petka;por zotrinje shikoni se sa kute mu nevojiten per dy pale petka dhe aqe me dergoni;sidoqofte zotrinj ajo qe ju pelqen Zotrise Suaj ate gje do te beni ne lidhje me kohen qe eshte e nevojshme per mua)
Ishte praktike kohes qe Senati Venedikas qytetareve te tij te nderit ju dhuronte veshje dhe kohe luksi per petka solemne;nder te tjere edhe princave shqiptare ku bente pjese edhe Skenderbeu.

----------


## Kreksi

Thuhet se Mbreti Zog, pra Ahmet Zogu, derisa ishte ne Austri, kishte provuar  ne koken e tij perkrenaren e njohur dhe sipas deshmive thuhet se i biente taman ne koken e  tij, pra Skenderbeu nuk besohet qe ishte aq i madh sa ne e  imagjinojmi...div.
Edhe sulltani i kishte kerkuar  Skenderbeut shpaten qe te vertetoje se ç'kishte te veçant kjo shpate qe i tmerronte turqit...
Skenderbeu ia huazon shpatene  famshme sulltanit i cili menjehere fillon duke bere prova ne te burgosur qe ishi te denuar me vdekje, ua kpuste kokat me te por ne anen tjeter ushtronte edhe me shpaten e tij per te gjetur se ku eshte dallimi..;
Me ne fund  kur sulltani ia kthen perseri shpaten Skenderbeut, ai i thote permes te derguarve te tij se kjo shpat nuk pret me shume se shpatat tjera...
Skenderbeu iu thote misionarve te sulltanit; per te vertetuar se sa eshte e mrekullueshme kjo shpate, sulltani eshte dashur qe te me kerkoje bashke me shpaten edhe krahun tim...

Pra nganjehere madhesija nuk luan rol por teknika;

----------


## white-knight

Eshte botuar dikur nje artikull interesant per kete hipoteze por eshte i 2006.




> Në një dokument venedikas, i vitit 1457, mësojmë se Skënderbeu ishte i gjatë 1.98 m. Petkat e luksit, dhuratë e zakonshme për princërit dhe fisnikët shqiptarë. Luigi Machiaveli, në mënyrë të prerë, në Codexin Latin, pohon se Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeu ishte i gjatë 1.98 m. Machiaveli na njofton për një pikturë që kishte bërë ai vetë dhe për një stemë origjinale nga viti 1467.
> Nga medaljoni i Zagrebit, për herë të parë, në mënyrë autentike, mund të vështrojmë tiparet fizike të fytyrës së Skënderbeut, ngase ai është punuar në vitin 1449, pra vetëm njëmbëdhjetë vjet më vonë, pas medaljonit të parë (nga viti 1438) që njihet në histori, të cilin e ka punuar Pisanello, me rastin e pjesëmarrjes së Gjon Paleologut VII, në koncilin e Ferrarës. Medaljoni ngjan shumë me monedhat, por ka funksion tjetër. Është punim artistik, me karakter përkujtimor ose jubilar.
> Në historiografinë shqiptare, por edhe atë botërore,për shumë kohë kishte mbetur
> e pazgjidhur shtatlartësia e trupit dhe dukja fizike e Skënderbeut.
> Duke parë punime të ndryshme pikture, skulpture, gravura dhe gdhendje të shumta të autorëve të njohur, por edhe atyre anonimë, krijohet një ide, jo shumë e qartë, për zhvillimin fizik të Gjergj Kastriotit Skënderbeut. Edhe pse shumica e biografëve dhe autorëve që janë marrë me Skënderbeun bëjnë përshkrime të hollësishme, asnjëri nga ata, llogarisim këtu edhe Barletin dhe Dh. Frangun, nuk na kanë lënë të dhëna të sakta për gjatësinë dhe dukjen fizike të Skënderbeut.
> Ky problem do të mund të zgjidhej lehtë sikur të ishte ruajtur varri i Skënderbeut në Katedralen e Shën Kollit në Lezhë; duke bërë vëzhgimin e skeletit ose duke aplikuar metodën e DNK-së. Për fat të keq, një gjë e tillë është e pamundur, ngase turqit, pas pushtimit të Krujës, hapën varrin e Heroit tonë Kombëtar dhe morën të gjitha gjërat që ishin aty, natyrisht edhe pjesët e skeletit, të cilat i mbanin si nuska të shenjta.
> E vetmja shpresë mbetej që një ditë të zbulohej ndonjë dokument apo përshkrim i ndonjë bashkëkohaniku, për të përcaktuar gjatësinë dhe dukjen e saktë fizike të Skënderbeut.
> Në arkivin e Venedikut fondi: *Senatus de Maritimis provinciis et negotiis Deliberationes [Sen. Mar.] Registro VI, C., f. 26V-27V, (shih at Z. Valenitni, “Shejzat” XV/1971, nr. 1-3, f. 78,* përkthyer edhe shqip nga Ë. Kamsi) shfrytëzuam një dokument që mban datën 8 korrik 1457, në të cilin bëhet fjalë për gjatësinë e Skënderbeut.
> Dokumenti është i shkruar në gjuhën italiane dhe latine dhe përbëhet prej tri faqesh tekst. Është i dërguar nga kancelaria e Skënderbeut, përmes kancelarit [noterit]dhe njëherësh përfaqësuesit të tij diplomatik në Venedik, priftit Gjergj Pelini, abat në abacinë e Shën Mërisë së Ratacit, në afërsi të Tivarit.
> ...

----------


## dias10

> nuk kam pare akoma ndonje shqiptar i ''gjate'' qe ja kalon ndonje serbi apo malazesi boshnjaku ....


NO COMMENT

----------


## zari

> .........nacionalizmi nuk ka gje te keqe or samthingo boshnjaku.


Kush popull ja ka pare hajrin nacionalizmit per kuriozitet? Mire white-knight se eshte adoleshent akoma dhe kerkon nepermjet nacionalizmit/fashizmit/varikarizmit vemendje po edhe ju te tjeter jeni aq te ceket/injorante sa te gjykoni njerezit sipas ngjyres e rraces dhe jo sipas aftesive dhe virtyteve?

----------


## Testim

> Kush popull ja ka pare hajrin nacionalizmit per kuriozitet? Mire white-knight se eshte adoleshent akoma dhe kerkon nepermjet nacionalizmit/fashizmit/varikarizmit vemendje po edhe ju te tjeter jeni aq te ceket/injorante sa te gjykoni njerezit sipas ngjyres e rraces dhe jo sipas aftesive dhe virtyteve?


kombi është faktor grupëzimi. kush është i joti? shqiptari. kush i është i huji? joshqiptari.  pastaj aftësitë janë kategori më vete, s'kanë ça ngatërrohen me komb. Nuk kam dëgju asnjë kinez të thotë sjelleni në pushtet bill kllintonin se ky mang-cun-shajni i jonë nuk po na duket i aftë. apo nëse gaboj, na trego konkretisht ku qëndron thënia jote, për çfarë aftësish?

----------


## land

> Kush popull ja ka pare hajrin nacionalizmit per kuriozitet? Mire white-knight se eshte adoleshent akoma dhe kerkon nepermjet nacionalizmit/fashizmit/varikarizmit vemendje po edhe ju te tjeter jeni aq te ceket/injorante sa te gjykoni njerezit sipas ngjyres e rraces dhe jo sipas aftesive dhe virtyteve?


o zar,une nuk thashe shovinizem,une them nacionalizem qe eshte nje fjale e huaj qe perkthehet kombetarizem,patriotizem.....ca te keqe sheh ti eeeeeee

hajrin ja ka pa japonia,gjermania,franca etj etj,te gjithe mendojne per veten e vet dhe shume mire bejne.ne kemi patur historikisht nacionalizem mjaft te dobet dhe prandaj jemi ne dite te hallit ketu ku jemi.



ps.ah sikur te ishin jo shume,nja 20 mije white night,ky popull nuk do ishte katandisur ne kete dite qe eshte sot.

kemi shume zara dhe smth poetic-e.kjo eshte e keqja jone

----------


## shiu2008

Dias10  te mahnitshme ato fotot.
Ne  kohen e Skenderbeut kur thuhet mesatarja ishte 1.70 sdot thot se skishte njerez 2 m apo 1.50. 1.70 nuk eshte as gjatesi e shkurter po perkundrazi anon nga ana tjeter duke pare edhe zhvillimin e njeriut per kohen qe flasim jo vetem ne Shqiperi po edhe ne Evrop.
Po duke pare fotot e Dias10 te lene pa frym dhe ska nevoje per komente patriotizmi.
Ca na ka bo ai komunizem e preu ket popull me gershere , jo vetem gjatesin po edhe trunin

----------


## zari

> kombi është faktor grupëzimi. kush është i joti? shqiptari. kush i është i huji? joshqiptari.  pastaj aftësitë janë kategori më vete, s'kanë ça ngatërrohen me komb. Nuk kam dëgju asnjë kinez të thotë sjelleni në pushtet bill kllintonin se ky mang-cun-shajni i jonë nuk po na duket i aftë. apo nëse gaboj, na trego konkretisht ku qëndron thënia jote, për çfarë aftësish?


Plako  grupzimet e tilla jane fajtore per krimet me te tmerreshme qe ka pare ndonjeher njerezimi. Nje shqiptar per mua nuk vlen automatikisht me shume se nje serb/grek/dreq shejtan. Une mund te kem shume here me shume te perbashketa me nje joshqiptar p.sh serb persa i perket parimeve/moralit/interesave/bindjeve politike etj. sesa me nje shqiptar si pune e ketij white-knight, dhe ne rast nevoje do ti dilja krah atij serbit qe ndan te njetat parime me mua para ketij boles me te cilin sme lidh asgje pervec faktit qe kemi lindur ne te njetin shtet. Sa per si rryme politike mendoj qe faktet flasin vete, nje ideologji e bazuar mbi urrejtjen/friken smund te jete kurre jetgjate. Bashkim.... nacionalizmi dhe patriotizmi e njejta gje??? Je i sigurt, mesa di une jane gjera te ndryshme po nejse ju e dini me mire.
p.s jam anti-shqiptar e di e di..........

----------


## dias10

> Plako  grupzimet e tilla jane fajtore per krimet me te tmerreshme qe ka pare ndonjeher njerezimi. Nje shqiptar per mua nuk vlen automatikisht me shume se nje serb/grek/dreq shejtan. Une mund te kem shume here me shume te perbashketa me nje joshqiptar p.sh serb persa i perket parimeve/moralit/interesave/bindjeve politike etj. sesa me nje shqiptar si pune e ketij white-knight, dhe ne rast nevoje do ti dilja krah atij serbit qe ndan te njetat parime me mua para ketij boles me te cilin sme lidh asgje pervec faktit qe kemi lindur ne te njetin shtet. Sa per si rryme politike mendoj qe faktet flasin vete, nje ideologji e bazuar mbi urrejtjen/friken smund te jete kurre jetgjate. Bashkim.... nacionalizmi dhe patriotizmi e njejta gje??? Je i sigurt, mesa di une jane gjera te ndryshme po nejse ju e dini me mire.
> p.s jam anti-shqiptar e di e di..........


Ty, mund te te bashkojne dhe arsye te tjera me serbet, dhe ti i di mire cilat, por jo ata shqiptare qe ju jane masakruar vellezerit dhe bijte si ky:



nga serbet dhe gjakprishurit si ti.

Ketu nuk eshte me ceshtje patriotizmi, ketu eshte ceshtje mbijetese:

----------


## zari

Ku ndryshojne keta nga nacionalistet tane forumor? Nuk do ti kishin zhdukur keta serbet menjehere po te kishin mundesine? Se di cfare gjeje tjeter duhet te me lidhe mua me serbet te them te drejten, kam pas i dashnore serbe iher e ikohe po ajo ka vite or ti.......

----------


## dias10

> Ku ndryshojne keta nga nacionalistet tane forumor? Nuk do ti kishin zhdukur keta serbet menjehere po te kishin mundesine? ....


Ndryshojne ne thelb, shumica jone do ti kishte zhdukur serbet ne nje lufte te ndershme per jete a vdekje. Askush prej nesh me zemer fisnike nuk do vriste njerez te pambrojtur.

----------


## zari

Borebardha me 7 xhuxhat po thuaj ti?

----------


## Daja-GONI

> Ku ndryshojne keta nga nacionalistet tane forumor? Nuk do ti kishin zhdukur keta serbet menjehere po te kishin mundesine? Se di cfare gjeje tjeter duhet te me lidhe mua me serbet te them te drejten, kam pas i dashnore serbe iher e ikohe po ajo ka vite or ti.......



Ti " gospodine" ,nuk i njef serbet asnje pike(pos nese je i tille).Mundohesh te prezantohesh si moderat,por me ate cfare shkruan,prezanton veten si nje gomare qe nuk njef realitetin e aq me pak politiken.
Dhe sa per dashnoren serbe  edhe nje fjali per ty.
Ato qe i "njef"  neper shtepi publike nuk mund tu thuash dashnore.

----------


## white-knight

Or ti Zarivic kjo eshte ekskluzive per ty "јебени мјешанац".Besoj se e merr vesh mjaft mire gjuhen tende meme te qelbur.
Edhe kjo Zarivic eshte pershendetje nga une "јеби Србија"
Ik p*rdhu tani. "одјеби"

----------


## land

> Plako  grupzimet e tilla jane fajtore per krimet me te tmerreshme qe ka pare ndonjeher njerezimi. Nje shqiptar per mua nuk vlen automatikisht me shume se nje serb/grek/dreq shejtan. Une mund te kem shume here me shume te perbashketa me nje joshqiptar p.sh serb persa i perket parimeve/moralit/interesave/bindjeve politike etj. sesa me nje shqiptar si pune e ketij white-knight, dhe ne rast nevoje do ti dilja krah atij serbit qe ndan te njetat parime me mua para ketij boles me te cilin sme lidh asgje pervec faktit qe kemi lindur ne te njetin shtet. Sa per si rryme politike mendoj qe faktet flasin vete, nje ideologji e bazuar mbi urrejtjen/friken smund te jete kurre jetgjate. Bashkim.... nacionalizmi dhe patriotizmi e njejta gje??? Je i sigurt, mesa di une jane gjera te ndryshme po nejse ju e dini me mire.
> p.s jam anti-shqiptar e di e di..........


sigurisht,nuk vlen per ty,por per nje shqiptar te vertete eshte ndryshe.

per mua 1 shqiptar vlen sa per 10 milione serbe,10 milione greke.te paret ishin servitori dei romani...servia>serbia,mjaft vone e kan nderruar emrin,vetem nje germe ndryshuan,nga turpi e bene,nese do benim nje perkthim besnik ne shqip *serb=sherbetor,ose sherbyes,si te dush ti zaro*...greket thjesht nje popull i ardhur nga siria.

*sllav=skllav*

shendet

----------


## Kreksi

> sigurisht,nuk vlen per ty,por per nje shqiptar te vertete eshte ndryshe.
> 
> per mua 1 shqiptar vlen sa per 10 milione serbe,10 milione greke.te paret ishin servitori dei romani...servia>serbia,mjaft vone e kan nderruar emrin,vetem nje germe ndryshuan,nga turpi e bene...greket thjesht nje popull i ardhur nga siria.
> 
> shendet


ky zari qenka que peshë...ku e di une se çkerkon ketu...pasi po e njihka moraline shpirtin shqiptar dhe me e keqja na karahason me serbet ?

Mjera nene qe ju ka pjelle....I lutem Zotit, Zotit te madh qe njerzve te tille tua theje qafen....!

----------


## Testim

> Plako grupzimet e tilla jane fajtore per krimet me te tmerreshme qe ka pare ndonjeher njerezimi.


ça thu mi lale ti? dëshira për krime ose dëshira për t'u mbrojtur kanë shkaktuar grupëzime, se mos janë nacionalistë ato mafiozë anë e kënd dynjasë,




> Ku ndryshojne keta nga nacionalistet tane forumor?


ku ndryshojnë thua? si ore nuk ndryshojnë, po jan tërësisht të ndryshëm, se këta nacionalistët "forumorë", vrasin serbë. Kapish?




> nuk kam pare akoma ndonje shqiptar i ''gjate'' qe ja kalon ndonje serbi apo malazesi boshnjaku ....


s'jam matur me serbë ndonjëherë, por heroi ynë paska qenë 2 cm më i shkurtër se una.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## zari

Or testim or djal i mbare, partite dhe grupimet qe kane patur si filozofi udheheqje nacionalizmin jane fajtor per shkaterrimet, gjenocidet, dhe krimet me cnjerezore deri me sot besoj se jemi dakort apo jo, cme fut mafioze ne kte mesele? Vetem po te kesh edhe ti idhull Hitlerin athere varja skame cte them me. Dhe nuk e kapish fare po fare ama ku qendron ndryshimi midis nje nacionalisti serb dhe atij shqiptar, te dy lufte e urrejtje propogandojne...Shqiperia sot ndoshta me shume se kurre ka nevoje ti bashkangjitet familjes evropiane, pra liberalizmit, dialogut, bashkepunimit etj. kta debilat me probleme mendore duan te na kthejne nje shekull mbrapsh. Ah ju ****** trute ju ******. Shqiperia nen jush do te ishte si Serbia nen Miloshevicin, nejse fakti qe shumica nga ju ka IQ-un e nje gomari te ngordhur me ngushellon dhe qeteson jashte mase. Bashkim ca te them une ty, ti dukesh qe nga avatari ca mendimesh ke, white koqja coja sateme ato llafe se si marr vesh.


p.s jam agjent i udb-se mos ma vini re.

----------


## Rina_87

> NO COMMENT


Cfare race e bukur jemi. Padyshim, me e bukura ne bote. 


Te gjithe ne kete foto lirisht do te mund te sfilonin ne ditet e sotme, ne pistat me famoze te botes.

----------

